# Collision with deer



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

So on Monday, for my Halloween scare pumpkin, a deer ran out in front of my car while doing 60 mph. Here is the result as it is being delivered to the body shop. In addition to what you see here, some coolant was leaking onto the pavement before I turned off the engine. BTW, it drove perfectly after the incident prior to me pulling over and getting towed.

OK, for fun, take guesses on the estimate for repair....


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

~2500$?

That sucks though. deer 1 cruze 0


----------



## jp375 (Nov 4, 2011)

$4,600


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

Close to $5000?
How long will it be in the shop?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...did your state highway department mix-up and issue you a deer hunting permit instead of a drivers license by accident?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude, I realize that our Cruzes didn't come w/ a hood ornament, but don't you think you went to the extreme to get one? J/K, they're eveywhere here in the county, it's a wonder i haven't mounted one yet. My guess - $4300.00


----------



## Monty_Eco (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your car, glad you are ok. I hit one about a month ago in my wife's equinox. Damage was 2,000.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch! Sorry about the car, and glad to hear you're unscathed. 

It's wood cow mating season again up here, so the darned things are all over. 

Taking off the front bumper, replacing any damaged panels, new hood, new headlight, new fender, straightening the front unibody, replacing the underhood components that got crunched, and painting to match the metallics GM likes to use now gets spendy quickly.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

Glad your OK, -- cars can be repaired. I had a deer jump off a bank and over my hood while I was doing 60 MPH. All I saw was four legs in the windshield until it passed over the car and landed in the approaching traffic lane. Looks like $3,600.


----------



## dao0815 (Apr 14, 2011)

Let's see, when my cavalier hit a deer about 4 years ago, it was about 3300.00 in damages so I'm going with 4200.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I like all the guesses. Should I wait until tomorrow to reveal the answer? :whatdoyouthink:


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

no, tell us or we'll call John Deere to send out another one your way. LOL


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, OK, I don't want any trouble now....

You are all too low. The estimate is $5871.20. I haven't seen a detailed breakout, but this is at a USAA-approved shop with a USAA estimator on staff.

Good thing the deer didn't make me run off the road. A few more nicks in the car and it would be totalled. :frown:


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, and the guess so far is 2 weeks from now to get fixed (after being in the shop all week in order to finally get it torn apart and get a complete list of parts needed). Parts should have been ordered late this afternoon.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...better check to verify that ALL the parts "ordered" were actually "available" for delivery...our rear bumper had to come from Detroit after an additional week of waiting.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, I'm going to check on Monday to see. They thought everything was available, but I'm also worried about some things perhaps being in short supply.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried those animal whistle scare things that you stick to the front of the car??? Maybe you should invest in a pair.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sucks man your car looks a lot like mine but my damages ended up coming out to around 8500 all cosmetic lol


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Has anyone tried those animal whistle scare things that you stick to the front of the car??? Maybe you should invest in a pair.


A couple of people have suggested that to me, including my Mudder, but I don't believe those silly plastic things work. I think even if deer could hear the whistles, they'd be just as likely to run into your car as away from your car. :biggrin:


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

Deer are everywhere here in NY and it is the primary reason I am getting rid of my motorcycle. If anybody wants to buy a showroom condition 2010 Aprilia RSV4 let me know


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Has anyone tried those animal whistle scare things that you stick to the front of the car??? Maybe you should invest in a pair.


Those whistle things must work. I saw a pair in the store, and when i looked around i didn't see a deer or animal aywhere in sight









yeah, i know, sorry for the bad humor, i couldn't resist


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

dacruze said:


> Those whistle things must work. I saw a pair in the store, and when i looked around i didn't see a deer or animal aywhere in sight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question! Anyone have any knowledge whether these whistles work or are they a just false sense of security and wishfull thinking?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

truthyfully your guess is as god as mine. I think Buca, said it best, they may scare an animal into your path, just as much as away from you. When i was little, it seemed deer were more afraid and run more, but now, where i live anyways, they tend to stare at you like "What are you lookign at?" Now that i've insulted them, one will probably try and surf my car tonight....maybe i'll stay @ home


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

6000.00 my guess. Every day around here on the road there is 1 atleast dead its crazy.We need to eat more vinison. Oh yea had some for dinner lastnight did my part.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> 6000.00 my guess. Every day around here on the road there is 1 atleast dead its crazy.We need to eat more vinison. Oh yea had some for dinner lastnight did my part.


Guess i should have read page 2.. And no i didnt cheat i swear...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I hate deer, it should be open season all the time.. mow them vermin down.

Thank goodness your airbag(s) didn't go off because that probably would have totaled it, or got it very very close.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

It was a year ago this week that a deer's presence on the road allowed me to replace my '98 Grand Prix and get a new Cruze. It happened just as I was crossing Deer Creek north of my place. So I guess I shouldn't have been suprised.

In my experience those deer whistles do not work. Growing up we hit just as many deer with them as without.

Good luck with the repairs. Hopefully your back on the road before the holidays.


----------



## ionahead (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re:*

Glad to hear you and yours are fine! A deer practically flew through my windshield last year and scared the living daylights out of me which made me lose control for a second and crash into a tree. My car was totaled but surprisingly the deer was fine. My insurance provider at the time really gypped me and gave me a ridiculously low amount for the car. Then they proceeded to raise my rates, which was when I started looking for other quotes for car insurance and switched the second I found a good deal. The point of this long-winded story was that be careful when it comes to your insurance provider and don’t let them take you for a ride.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Got car back yesterday (3 weeks after the collision). Total adjusted bill (of which I paid my $200 deductible) ...... $6181.24.

Hope I don't hit another deer for a few weeks. :xmas:


----------



## villager (Apr 11, 2011)

I came close to hitting an Elk the other night, those damm things are bigger than a large horse.
Last summer an Elk took a B train off the road (large 34 Wheeler tractor trailer) and closed the only connection to the outside world for two days) Deer, Elk or moose can kill you.. be careful everyone


----------

